# Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging



## PROLOGIC (27. März 2017)

Hallo

Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Mega Imaging Geräten machen können?

Mfg


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Bisher nur die Trockenübungen im Wohnzimmer.:vik:

Mit der Bedienung bin ich auf jeden Fall voll zufrieden. Hatte vorher ein Dragonfly, war in Ordnung, ist aber mit dem neuen Helix 10 nicht zu vergleichen. Gut es ist ja auch eine Preisspanne zwischen den Geräten, aber das Helix ist von der Bedienung her wesentlich angenehmer. 
Ein Bekannter hat das 12er, er ist soweit zufrieden, sagte aber das alte Lowrance was er hatte, war einfacher zu bedienen.
Ich denke jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, hier wird jeder sein eigenes Gerät loben.
Wenn du aus meiner Nähe bist, lade ich dich gerne mal ein um es zu begutachten.


----------



## PROLOGIC (27. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hallo

Sonst keiner?

@ Frank danke für das Angebot aber leider zu weit weg.
Und wie ist dein Freund mit der Darstellung des Si, Di usw zufrieden? Liefert ihm das Mega Imaging Bilder wie im Netz zu sehen?

Mfg


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> @ Frank danke für das Angebot aber leider zu weit weg.
> Und wie ist dein Freund mit der Darstellung des Si, Di usw zufrieden? Liefert ihm das Mega Imaging Bilder wie im Netz zu sehen?
> 
> Mfg


Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, er ist zufrieden mit dem was er gesehen hat. Er war aber auch erst zwei mal damit auf dem Wasser. Er hat vorher ein Lowrance HDS gehabt und ist halt bis jetzt zufrieden. Ich denke es wird sich auch erst im Laufe der Zeit raus kristallisieren ob es wirklich so gut ist, nach zwei drei mal benutzen kann man bestimmt noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## jules2003 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Seit gestern gibt es ein Softwareupdate für das Helix 10 Mega. Mit diesem Update sollen diverse Kinderkrankheiten die das Gerät noch hat , verbessert werden. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.  Gruß Michael


----------



## PROLOGIC (29. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hi

Interessant! Danke für die Info.
Welche Kinderkrankheiten hat das Helix Mega denn?

Mfg


----------



## jules2003 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Das sind alle Fehler und Verbesserungen die im Downloadbereich aufgeführt sind:
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Users can now write to Navionics cards. This includes Snapshots and Recordings*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue where MEGA transducer would continue to ping when nothing is subscribed to it*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue that prevented the Noise Filter option from appearing when the connected transducer was set to HDSI*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue that caused LakeMaster and AutoChart Live maps to not draw correctly when in over zoom*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue where the base map water color will be drawn white when background is set to black*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue where the COG/SOG text was not being clipped on the chart preview inside waypoint management*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue where the + and – buttons are not behaving the same on the fish finder as they are on the i-Pilot BT remote when adjusting speed while in High Speed Bypass mode. *[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue where the Ulterra i-Pilot motors would not trim down all of the way. *[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue where Circle Mode offset was not working if it was changed by any unit on the network, other than the one that initiated Circle Mode*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue where pressing Go-To twice, without an active cursor, would initiate navigation to the last created waypoint*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue when navigating from a Spot Lock, to a waypoint, and then to route that would prevent the user from canceling navigation*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue with LakeMaster lake names that would truncate the name of the lake after an apostrophe*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed a ChartSelect layer naming issue when in Asian mode*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue where the temperature readout on the Ice Flasher View was not responding to temperature unit changes*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Removed ‘Mark at Vessel’ on Chart and Sonar views when there is an active cursor and i-Pilot is not connected*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue where the Custom option under Chart Detail Level was not populating on the base map*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue where opening the Radar X-Press menu in Simulation mode was causing the unit to crash*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed issue where the active cursor data boxes on SI views were overlapping when SI Readouts is turned OFF*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Changed MEGA frequencies from kHz to MHz notation*[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue that was causing the unit to reboot if the user pressed and held the View key while viewing a snapshot. *[/FONT]
*·*[FONT=&quot]*Fixed an issue that was causing the model name on the Self Test View to not match the serial number label or the splash screen.*[/FONT]


----------



## Skorpio (30. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Nicht generell Fehler, oder Kinderkrankheiten @Jules
 Es sind meist normale turnusmäßige Updates, Veränderungen, Weiterentwicklungen ect...

 MfG


----------



## goldfisch12 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Mega Imaging ist für mich eher ein Mega Spektakel als der Mega Durchbruch,den Humminbird gerne feiern würde. Sie haben ganz einfach die Frequenzen erhöht und erhalten damit natürlich ein bessere Auflösung aber  weniger Tiefgang und einen kleineren Erfassungsbereich. Chirp Geräte, die den Side- und Downscan mit 800Khz fahren können, sind von den Mega Ergebnissen auch nicht allzu weit entfernt. Also was soll der Aufstand ? Interessanterweise liefert Humminbird immer Vergleichsbilder mit 455Khz und will uns dann den Faktor 3x in der Auflösung verkaufen. Hätten sie ehrlicherweise einen Vergleich mit 800Khz genommen, läge der Faktor gerade einmal bei 1,5x und jeder hätte gleich gesehen, dass nur die Werbung Mega Dimensionen aufweist, die Ergebnisse aber deutlich bescheidener ausfallen.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## PROLOGIC (1. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Guten Abend

Ich habe bestimmt nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik, im Gegenteil.
Aber bei gold fällt mir irgendwie in jedem Echolot Thema auf dass er Humminbird und vor allem das Mega Imaging extrem schlecht dastehen lässt.|kopfkrat Das geht doch hoffentlich nicht nur mir so?

Mfg


----------



## Skorpio (1. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Was Goldfisch da von sich gibt ist so ein haltloser 
Quatsch, so das es sich nicht lohnt da weiter 
drauf ein zu gehen...


----------



## goldfisch12 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Was Goldfisch da von sich gibt ist so ein haltloser
> Quatsch, so das es sich nicht lohnt da weiter
> drauf ein zu gehen...




Vielleicht solltest Du Dich inhaltlich mit dem, was ich geschrieben  habe, einmal auseinandersetzen anstatt derart "qualifizierte" Reaktionen  zu zeigen. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn Du Dich persönlich in deiner  Entscheidungskompetenz getroffen fühlst, trotzdem könntest Du sachlich  bleiben und neben deiner Meinung auch andere gelten lassen, auch wenn  Sie Dir so nicht gefällt.

Niemand will Dir dein Mega Image  streitig machen, nur um die Leistungsfähigkeit der Technik beurteilen zu  können, hilft ein enthusiastischer Glaube an Werbeaussagen nicht  allzuviel. Dazu müsste man einmal zum Vergleich mit einem passenden  Chirp Gerät der Konkurrenz auf dem Wasser gewesen sein, um die  tatsächlich vorhandenen Unterschiede bewerten zu können. 
Und, hast Du einen solchen Vergleich schon einmal durchgeführt ?


----------



## fischbär (3. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Leider hat Goldfisch aber nicht unrecht. Vielleicht stellt ja einer der Besitzer des Mega mal ein Bild von einem Autoreifen am Grund rein? Einmal mit Mega, einmal mit 800 und einmal mit 400 kHz?
Es ist korrekt, dass die Auflösungssteigerung ggü. 800 kHz nur 1.5 ist. Vergleicht man das mit Structure Scan HD von Lowrance mit dem LSS 2 Transducer, so hat man bei 800 kHz dank doppelter Transducerlänge sogar doppelte Auflösung. Besser als Megaimaging und dann noch mit größerem Durchdringungsvermögen!
Ich habe jedenfalls bisher nicht ein einziges Bild von Megaimaging gesehen, was etwas gezeigt hätte, was mir geholfen hätte einen Fisch zu fangen, aber auf 800 kHz nicht erkennbar war.
Ich will mich dem aber nicht verschließen, und hoffe, dass mal jemand ein paar Bilder reinstellt, wo man wirklich mal einen echten Vergleich sieht. Bisher gab es immer nur Werbebilder oder Bilder ohne Vergleich.


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Guten Abend

 @Goldfisch:
 hast du denn einen Test am Wasser mit einem Mega Imaging Gerät und einem Chirp Gerät der Konkurrenz gemacht? Was kam dabei rum?

 @Seebär:
 Ist das Structure Scan wirklich so gut? Ich habe noch kein Bild eines Lowrance Echolotes gesehen das dem Mega Imaging nur im geringsten nahe kommt.



 Mfg


----------



## fischbär (3. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> @Goldfisch:
> hast du denn einen Test am Wasser mit einem Mega Imaging Gerät und einem Chirp Gerät der Konkurrenz gemacht? Was kam dabei rum?
> ...



Ich denke er hat keinen Test gemacht, aber man kann die Auflösung ausrechnen. Da ist es völlig egal, was auf dem Wasser rauskommt. Es kann maximal schlechter als berechnet sein. Die Strahlbreite des Echolots hängt von der Länge des Transducers, der Frequenz und der akustischen Brechkraft des Wassers ab. Wenn Humminbird die Frequenz um 50% anhebt, dann ist die Auflsung 1,5 mal so gut wie bei 800 kHz, egal was sie erzählen. Findest Du es nicht komisch, dass sie immer nur Vergleiche zu 400 kHz zeigen, statt zu 800 kHz?

Ich weiß selbst nicht, ob Structure Scan HD so gut ist. Glaub mir, ich wüsste es gern! Wenn Du Bilder zum Vergleich hast, bitte posten! Ich spreche nur von der theoretischen Auflösung. Kann gut sein, dass Lowrance die nicht realisiert bekommt, weil irgendwo anders ein Problem steckt. Aber allein vom nackten Transducer hat Lowrance die doppelte Auflösung. Und das wurde auch gezeigt:

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=4371.0

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=4456.0


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hallo Fischbär

 interessante Seite die du da gepostet hast, kannte ich noch nicht und muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen #6

 Aber was mir auffiel, die Beiträge waren alle schon a paar Jahre alt und es wurde wohl mit alten HB Geräten und den alten Gebern getestet. Evtl sieht es mit den neuen Geräten und den neuen Gebern anders aus?

 Das mit den Vergleichen zu den 400kHz Bildern ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, muss ich mal drauf achten.

 Fakt ist dass ich Screenshots (keine Werbebilder von HB) mit 1250kHz gesehen habe und das war schon wirklich beeindruckend was die Details angeht, waren aber alle in relativ flachem Wasser ca 5-20ft aufgenommen.

 Ansonsten habe ich leider auch keine Screenshots als Referenz da ich weder ein Mega Imaging noch ein Structure Scan Gerät habe.

 Mfg


----------



## fischbär (3. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Ja, das stimmt. Die neuen Geber sind besser (HDSI). Aber in der Länge immer noch gleich. D.H. die Auflösung bleibt gleich. Besser sind Signal zu Rauschen und das Strahlprofil ist besser (kleinere Side-Lobes). Dann gibt es aber noch diese ganz kleinen Geber, die sind natürlich Schrott.


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Der ganz neue Geber für die Mega Imaging Geräte trägt die Abkürzung MSI und ist laut dem Video von Schlageter nochmals größer geworden


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Neugierig gemacht durch Deine Kommentare habe ich jetzt mal nachgemessen. Der MSI Geber ist ca. 20% länger als der alte HDSI. Das heißt, die Auflösung gegenüber den alten 800 kHz Units ist ca. 70% besser. Immerhin.
Gegenüber Lowrance Totalscan, dessen geber 35% länger ist als der neue HB MSI ergibt sich ein Vorteil von 20%. Dürfte nicht wirklich sichtbar sein. Aber ich revidiere meinen Kommentar von früher und behaupte nun das Gegenteil. Megaimaging hat die beste derzeitige Auflösung, minimal vor Lowrance, aber sicherlich keine Welten Unterschied. Allerdings reicht es wohl nur so für ca. 25 m. Naja, irgendwoher muss der Zauber ja kommen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hallo

Danke für die Info das war wissenswert.
Nachgemessen? Du hast die Geräte zur Hand?

Mfg


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Nein, aber Transducer Shield hat Fotos von allen Transducern mit Größenreferenz. Die Werte sind basierend auf den Fotos, also nicht genau. Auch weiß man nie, wie lang der Kristall im Inneren wirklich ist.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Allerdings reicht es wohl nur so für ca. 25 m. Naja, irgendwoher muss der Zauber ja kommen.





Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Aufgrund vieler Kundenanfragen:
> Bilder in unterschiedlichen Frequenzbereichen beim Humminbird HELIX Mega Imaging.
> 
> Achten Sie auf dem abgebildeten Foto auf die Randzonen der SideImaging Darstellung.
> ...



Hatte man sogar hier schon beschrieben im Echolotzentrum Video trööt.

#h


----------



## fischbär (5. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Danke!


----------



## fischbär (6. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Mal zum Vergleich ein 800 kHz Bild von meinem 898. Dagegen sieht das neue 800 kHz aber nicht so toll aus. Breite ist ebenfalls 30 m L/R und das Motiv ähnlich.


----------



## jules2003 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Habe Euch mal ein Vergleichsbild Humminbird 898 mit 800Hz zum neuen Helix 10 Mega


----------



## fischbär (7. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Sehr interessant! Schade dass das 898er Bild vier mal mehr Fläche abdeckt. Da geht dann schon Detail verloren.
Wieso ist denn die Reichweite vom Mega so mini? 12 m? Ähhh...


----------



## jules2003 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Das Mega habe ich auf 25 Meter Reichweite eingestellt. 
Wie kommst Du auf 12 Meter?
Gruß Michael


----------



## gründler (8. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Wenn jetzt noch beide Meteranzahlen gleich sind und die Hintergrundfarben gleich gewählt werden,wäre es glaubig besser zum Vergleichen.
Zb. beide auf 5m dann irgendwas ansteuern wie Auto Brücke etc.(unter Wasser natürlich) und dann Zeitgleich überfahren.

Oder sage ich so,fast identische Bedingungen soweit es technisch möglich ist.

#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

hab mal das Bild vom echolotzentrum geschnappt und mit Tiefen/Lichter und Konstraste experimentiert. Nun, das Ausgangsbild ist relativ schlecht... 1200kHz Bild ist unterbelichtet und beim 800kHz Bild sind die Lichter schon sehr ausgefressen. Dennoch konnte ich das 800kHz Bild fast genauso scharf hinbekommen. :m


----------



## fischbär (8. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



jules2003 schrieb:


> Das Mega habe ich auf 25 Meter Reichweite eingestellt.
> Wie kommst Du auf 12 Meter?
> Gruß Michael


Ich sehe nur bis ca. 12m ein Signal. Habe schon gesehen dass es auf 25 m steht. Das 898 aber auf 40 und das hat auch vertikal mehr abgedeckt.
Hast Du beide Geräte? Könntest Du noch ein paar Vergleiche Posten? Das wäre super spannend!


----------



## fischbär (8. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hab mal das Bild vom echolotzentrum geschnappt und mit Tiefen/Lichter und Konstraste experimentiert. Nun, das Ausgangsbild ist relativ schlecht... 1200kHz Bild ist unterbelichtet und beim 800kHz Bild sind die Lichter schon sehr ausgefressen. Dennoch konnte ich das 800kHz Bild fast genauso scharf hinbekommen. :m


Ja, aber da sind die auch geschlingert. Gerade der 800 khz Bereich ist verzerrt, weil das Boot eine leichte Drehung gemacht hat!


----------



## jules2003 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Das Helix Mega habe ich seit Januar und war erst zwei mal mit dem Echolot zwecks Einstellungen und Autochart Live draußen . Ich habe beide Geräte auf dem Boot verbaut und versuche euch Vergleichsbilder zu posten. Kann noch etwas dauern.
Gruß Michael


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Auch wenn es dauert, das wäre super!


----------



## jules2003 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur bis ca. 12m ein Signal. Habe schon gesehen dass es auf 25 m steht. Das 898 aber auf 40 und das hat auch vertikal mehr abgedeckt.
> Hast Du beide Geräte? Könntest Du noch ein paar Vergleiche Posten? Das wäre super spannend!



Jetzt habe ich verstanden ,was Du mit 12  Metern auf der rechten Seite meinst. Die Lösung ist ganz einfach: Ich war ca 12 Meter vom Ufer entfernt.
Das Bild zeigt ein Warmwasserauslauf im Rhein.


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Ne ich meine auch links. Hatte Handy aber auf dunkel gestellt und nicht gesehen dass da Bis 20 m ja schon etwas Signal noch da ist. Würdest Du auf dem Bild Fische sehen? Ich kann keine entdecken, was auch relativ normal wäre.


----------



## jules2003 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hier noch zwei Bilder von heute. Bild 1 ist ein Turbinenauslauf.
Bild 2 ein Zander im Zoom.


----------



## PROLOGIC (15. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

MEGAgeil!

Super Bilder, bitte mehr davon. 

Mfg


----------



## fischbär (15. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Auf jeden Fall! Immer gern auch Vergleiche!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Moin zusammen.

Habe jetzt die erste Stunde mit dem Helix 10 Mega SI auf dem Wasser verbracht und ich muss sagen ich bin bis jetzt absolut begeistert. Leider war in der Woche nicht mehr möglich wegen Windstärken bis 7 Bft, da fahre ich alleine nicht mehr raus.
Habe an den Einstellungen jetzt noch nicht großartig rum gestellt, erst einmal alles in den Standard eEinstellungen gelass. Aber selbst da ist es wahsinn was man da alles erkennnen kann.
Fotos habe ich leider noch keine machen können, hatte das Handy nicht bei.#q
Werde auf jeden Fall demnächst weiter berichten und Fotos machen. Der entgültige Bericht kann aber dann was dauern.

Eins ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, was nicht so positiv war.
Im Stand hat es die Tifenanzeige verloren. Aber ich denke es lliegt an meinem Motor, denn der 2 Takter blubbert ganz schön Luft an den Geber. Sobald sich das Boot in bewegung setzt, ist alles in Ordnung.

Auch wenn ich jetzt an eigenen Geräten keine Großartige Vergleichsmöglichkeit (vorher Dragonfly) vorweisen kann, kann ich es bis jetzt nur empfehlen. In meinem Gebiet (Süsswasser) habe ich eine Wassertiefe bis maximal 10 Meter, die aber im im Durchschnitt nur 2,5 Meter beträgt.

Nächste Woche geht es wieder aufs Wasser.#h


----------



## PROLOGIC (20. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hallo Frank

Danke für diesen Bericht. Hört sich ja gut an.
Bitte weiter berichten sobald du wieder damit am Wasser warst. Und dann bitte mit Screenshots; )

Mfg


----------



## fischbär (20. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Meinst Du Du könntest vielleicht mal eine SD-Karte reintun und eine Aufzeichnung machen mit Mega und  800 kHz und die zB per Dropbox sharen? Also einfach nur "Record", keine Screenshots. Muss ja nicht ewig lang sein. Das wäre echt superklasse!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Ich werde Berichten und mit den Aufzeichnungen versuchen.

Aber wie schon gesagt kann es ein weilchen dauern.

Ich fahre zwar nächste Woche wieder nach Holland, werde aber eine Zeit da bleiben. Und die Daten (Videos) von da aus hoch laden, da geht mir zu viel Datenvolumen föten. Ich habe nur 3 GB|supergri.
Aber mal schauen was es letztendlich ist an Volumen.


----------



## jules2003 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hab euch hier ein Bild von einer Barbe im Downscan


----------



## fischbär (26. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

woher weißt du dass es eine Barbe ist?


----------



## jules2003 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

An dieser Stelle halten sich immer viel Barben und Brassen auf. Die Brassen sind auf dem Downscan viel hochrückiger. Auch die Fischform lässt auf eine Barbe schließen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



jules2003 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle halten sich immer viel Barben und Brassen auf. Die Brassen sind auf dem Downscan viel hochrückiger. Auch die Fischform lässt auf eine Barbe schließen.


Was auch immer es für ein Fisch (Barbe Hecht oder Zander) ist, es ist auf jeden Fall ein schöner Screenshot.#6

Ich fahre Morgen los und werde dann versuchen genau so gute Aufnahmen vom Helix Mega mit Minn Kota Videos zu machen. Natürlich versuche ich auch ein Video für Fischbär in 800 khz zu machen.
Da muss ich erst einmal lesen ob das Gerät das überhaupt kann, ansonsten werde ich versuchen andere Video Aufnahmen in HD zu machen.


----------



## fischbär (27. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



jules2003 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle halten sich immer viel Barben und Brassen auf. Die Brassen sind auf dem Downscan viel hochrückiger. Auch die Fischform lässt auf eine Barbe schließen.



Öhm, an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal anmerken, dass das Echolot nur die Schwimmblase abbildet. Was man sieht sind keine fotorealistischen Bilder von Fischen! Der Körper und die Flossen sind für das Echolot transparent. Dass das Ding aussieht wie ein Fisch, liegt daran, dass sich Boot und Fisch bewegen, während der Scan erstellt wird. Evtl. sind es auch zwei Fische nebeneinander.


----------



## Windelwilli (27. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Wie kommt es denn dann, dass man Makrelenschwärme auf dem Echo sehen kann?  Die haben doch keine Schwimmblase.... 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seewolf 01 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Öhm, an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal anmerken, dass das Echolot nur die Schwimmblase abbildet. Was man sieht sind keine fotorealistischen Bilder von Fischen! Der Körper und die Flossen sind für das Echolot transparent. Dass das Ding aussieht wie ein Fisch, liegt daran, dass sich Boot und Fisch bewegen, während der Scan erstellt wird. Evtl. sind es auch zwei Fische nebeneinander.




Es ist im Downscanmodus aufgenommen, da kannst du auch ein Zaun erkennen, hat der auch Luftblasen?
Auf dem Echoltmodus kannst den den Zaun nicht als Zaun erkennen.
*
*


----------



## fischbär (28. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Der hat im Gegensatz zu Wasser vs Gewebe aber völlig andere akustische Eigenschaften. Ließ einfach bei Wikipedia...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Öhm, an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal anmerken, dass das Echolot nur die Schwimmblase abbildet.


Diese Aussage ausgerechnet von DIR wundert mich schon etwas, da Du ja sonst eigentlich einigermaßen Ahnung von Echoloten haben zu scheinst...

Sie ist nämlich, mit Verlaub, Unsinn!
Mag sein, daß die auf (sehr viel) ältere Echlotot-Gerenerationen zugetroffen hat, aber bei den modernen Geräten ganz sicher nicht.
Was jedoch stimmt, ist, daß die Schwimmblase das stärkste Signal gibt.
Trotzdem wird auch das restliche Gewebe (Fischfleisch) erkannt, wenn die Masse groß genug ist.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hier mal ein Bild vom HDS 7 T gen2


----------



## Seewolf 01 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hier noch ein Bild vom HDS 7 T gen2


----------



## fischbär (30. April 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ausgerechnet von DIR wundert mich schon etwas, da Du ja sonst eigentlich einigermaßen Ahnung von Echoloten haben zu scheinst...
> 
> Sie ist nämlich, mit Verlaub, Unsinn!
> Mag sein, daß die auf (sehr viel) ältere Echlotot-Gerenerationen zugetroffen hat, aber bei den modernen Geräten ganz sicher nicht.
> ...


Ich habe nachgelesen und du hast wohl recht. Die Blase gibt aber das stärkste Echo, danach kommen Schuppen und Gräten. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich nicht überzeugt bin, dass das eine Barbe ist. Sollte man vielleicht mal Länge und Breite vermessen. Ich halte das für einen oder zwei Fische, deren Gestalt durch Eigen- bzw. Bootsbewegung so verzerrt wurde, dass es aussieht wie ein großer Fisch.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

So, war vorhin kurz draußen und habe mit dem Handy eine kurze Aufnahme im Mega Bereich gemacht. Bin aber nur am Rand vorbei gefahren um kurz die Struktur zu sehen.
Weitere Versuche fogen, aber es dauert noch etwas da ich die Sachen auch erst einmal kennen lernen muss.

https://youtu.be/aEix95d6lIk

https://youtu.be/uIuCe6MAtkM


----------



## fischbär (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Sieht toll aus! Hat vielleicht jemand Zeit gehabt, mal ein paar Daten auf SD-Karte aufzuzeichnen? Ich könnte die in Reefmaster mal zu einem Mosaik verarbeiten und dann für alle per Dropbox zum Anschauen freigeben.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus! Hat vielleicht jemand Zeit gehabt, mal ein paar Daten auf SD-Karte aufzuzeichnen? Ich könnte die in Reefmaster mal zu einem Mosaik verarbeiten und dann für alle per Dropbox zum Anschauen freigeben.


Moin, ich bin noch in Holland, wollte gleich nochmal raus wen mein Rücken mit spielt. Denn das Wetter soll wieder schlechter werden.
Du möchtest also eine acu Datei die mit Autochart aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Ich weiß nicht ob Du es schon geschafft hast, SOM Dateien zu speichern. Weiß vielleicht jemand hier, wie das genau geht und kann einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Du es schon geschafft hast, SOM Dateien zu speichern. Weiß vielleicht jemand hier, wie das genau geht und kann einen Tipp geben?


:q:q Ne, habe es noch nicht geschaft, habe gerade eine Nachricht geschickt.:q:q
Mit viel Glück Morgen Früh, ansonsten erst nächste Woche.

Aber weenn das jemand sagen kann wie es geht, wäre ich für einen Tip dankbar.
Ich habe die Aufzeichnung gestarte, beendet und dann gespeichert. Aber auf der SD Karte ist die Datei nicht zu finden.

Muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich zwei SD Karten eingesteckt habe, Navionics Seekarte und die Autochart Zero Line. Habe allerdings bis jetzt nur auf der Zero Line schauen können und da war nichts.#d
Die Screenshots sind alle drauf.


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Evtl. musst Du einfach eine leere SD-Karte reinpacken?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Evtl. musst Du einfach eine leere SD-Karte reinpacken?


Die Idee kam mir auch schon, ich habe jetzt auch eine leere eingepackt.
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber heute hat es funktioniert ohne eine leere SD Karte.
Lade dir die Dateien hoch (Heute oder Morgen Früh) wenn ich zu Hause bin. Das dauert mir hier zu lange.


----------



## fischbär (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

So. Dank Franks heldenhafter Arbeit, gibt es jetzt endlich einen direkten Vergleich Humminbird HDSI 800 kHz Imaging vs. MegaImaging.
Es handelt sich um Autoreifen in einem flachen Bereich von ca. 2 m Wassertiefe. Die Scanbreite Mega war 15 m, die vom HDSI 40, habe ich auf 15 reduziert. Der Messbalken ist ca. 60-70 cm lang, also Autoreifendurchmesser. Den Reifen auf meinem HDSI Bild kenne ich auch persönlich vom Niedrigwasser.
Man sieht, dass das Mega schon echt eine höhere Auflösung hat, wenngleich bei 15 m ungefähr Schluss war mit sinnvollem Signal. Das ist beim alten echt besser. Aber man kann ja runterschalten.
Ob es jetzt der Quatensprung ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Besser, klar, aber mehr Evolution als Revolution. Ich habe meine Kaufabsicht jedenfalls durch den vergleich erstmal etwas gedämpft. Aber geil sind die Bilder schon.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass das Mega schon echt eine höhere Auflösung hat, wenngleich bei 15 m ungefähr Schluss war mit sinnvollem Signal. Das ist beim alten echt besser. Aber man kann ja runterschalten.


Schöner Vergleich#6#6

Upsi :q, 

Ich hatte die Scannbreite auf 15 Meter gestellt und nicht wieder zurück.


----------



## duc-jan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Ich habe auch das neue Helix 10 G2 Mega mit der Autochart Zero Line Karte. Wie kann ich die aufgezeichneten Daten bearbeiten bzw. löschen. Ich hatte beim Bootfahren den Geber einmal hochgeklappt und das Gerät hat fleißig weiter aufgezeichnet, weil ich Autochart nicht ausgestellt hatte. Diese Daten werden auch nicht gelöscht, wenn ich die Strecke ein zweites Mal abfahre. Was muss ich tun?

Danke


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*



duc-jan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das neue Helix 10 G2 Mega mit der Autochart Zero Line Karte. Wie kann ich die aufgezeichneten Daten bearbeiten bzw. löschen. Ich hatte beim Bootfahren den Geber einmal hochgeklappt und das Gerät hat fleißig weiter aufgezeichnet, weil ich Autochart nicht ausgestellt hatte. Diese Daten werden auch nicht gelöscht, wenn ich die Strecke ein zweites Mal abfahre. Was muss ich tun?
> 
> Danke


Bearbeiten kannst du die Dateien nur mit Autochart Pro oder PC. Wenn du aber Si nutzen möchtest bei der Bearbeitung, bleibt nur noch die Pro Version.
Wenn du Daten auf der Zero Line Karte gespeichert hast, kannst du diese auf dem Rechner löschen, oder im Autochart Live Menü.
Das Gerät speichert alle Strecken wenn du Autochart Live eingeschaltet hast. Löschen geht dann wieder nur über Autochart Live oder via Zero Line über den Rechner. Aber hier musst du genau wissen um welche Datei es sich handelt. Kann man aber anhand des Datums erkennen, wenn du weißt an welchhem Tag es war.

Ist aber eigentlich auch alles im Handbuch beschrieben.


----------



## duc-jan (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hab jetzt mal die Aufzeichnungen auf der Karte am PC gelöscht. Scheint zu funktionieren. Danke


----------



## fischbär (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix Mega Imaging*

Hier mal ein Beispiel, das zeigt, dass es die fischförmigen Schatten auch mit normalem 800 kHz Humminbird HD Sonar gibt. Ist also nichts neues. Wenn man sie sucht, findet man sie.


----------

